# windows vista und ubuntu auf einem rechner



## Intel*Bennz (26. Juni 2009)

hallo community, ich frage mich wie man es anstellt beim booten gefragt zu werden, was man booten möchte, also ubuntu (o.ä) oder vista, 
wäre schön wenn mir jemand die einzelnen schritte erklären könnte...

thx und danke fürs verständnis meiner "noobheit"^^


----------



## zkSpawn (26. Juni 2009)

Also mein Vorschlag wäre 2 Partitionen.

Eine für Ubuntu und eine für Vista.
Also ich würde so vorgehen:

1. Ubuntu installieren auf einer der Partitionen
2. Vista auf der anderen Partition installieren.
3. Easy BCD downloaden  EasyBCD - Download - CHIP Online
(Mit EasyBCD kannst du denn Bootmanager der bei Vista dabei ist modifizieren)
4. Easy BCD starten
5. Add/ remove Entries Linux wählen und die dazu gehörige Partitionen
6. Dann Add Entry
7. Wenn du dann auf View Settings gehst sollte dein Ubuntu im Vista Bootmanager vorhanden sein und müsste beim Neustart eigendlich funktionieren.
8. Vorher unbedingt Sicherheitskopien machen.

So würde Ich es machen vllt. weiss jemand eine bessere Methode. 
Ich hab mir auch schonmal so den Bootmanager kaputt gemacht dann hilft meines erachtens nur noch die Vista DVD.


----------



## cid-baba (26. Juni 2009)

deutlich einfacher ist es andersrum (da der bootmanager von linux windows starten kann, aber umgekehrt nicht, bzw. nur mit einigem rumgefrickel...):

-zuerst vista installieren (auf ne primäre ntfs-partition, die nicht die ganze fp belegt)

-dann ubuntu installieren (also live-cd starten und den grafischen installer nutzen). die hdd wird partitioniert wie man möchte (sollte man manuell machen, sonst bügelt er, glaub ich, vista weg), vorschlag: das ganze ubuntu in eine erweiterte partition, und dort dann eine "swap" (so groß wie der ram), eine für "/" (10-20 gb) und eine für "/home" (rest)

ubuntu installiert, wenn du es nicht ausschaltest, automatisch GRUB, der dich bei jedem einschalten vor die wahl stellt: entweder ubuntu, ubuntu im rettungsmodus, memtest oder eben vista starten.

eine anleitung zur partitionierung und installation findest du auch hier:
Manuelle Partitionierung ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
Dualboot Partitionierung ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
Ubuntu Installation ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

wenn du weitere fragen hast, einfach stellen  irgendwann ist immer das erste mal, und der umstieg auf linux ist ein bisschen gewöhnungssache - aber es lohnt


----------



## Intel*Bennz (26. Juni 2009)

okay, danke für die kompetenten antworten...thx^^


----------



## MB-present (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne Wissen ob ich dieses Installationsvorgehen auch für Windowas XP und Ubuntu übernehmen kann.

Und ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand sagen könnte welche Ubuntu distibution zurzeit die günstigste ist in Sachen Treiber Support (wegen Graka).

mfg und schonmal danke


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Juli 2009)

Am günstigsten in Sachen Treiber sind immer die neuesten Versionen. Das liegt einfach daran, dass immer nur vor dem Release erhältliche Treiber mit auf die CD können. Treiber nachinstallieren tut man bei Linux eigentlich nie. (Braucht man halt auch gar nicht.)
@cid-baba: Wenn man Ubuntu die Partitionierung überlässt, macht es das nicht optimal. Aber gelöscht wird da in der Regel nichts. (Partitionieren kann halt immer zu Datenverlust führen, daher am besten vorher schon Platz lassen.)


----------



## midnight (25. Juli 2009)

Naja man kann auch bei Linux durchaus Treiber nachladen. Aber meist sind passende dabei oder für das Gerät gibt es schlicht und ergreifend keinen Treiber.
Bei meiner Intel-Netzwerkkarte muss man zum Beispiel ein Modul für den Kernel selbst kompilieren, sonst funzt sie nicht 

Aber btt: Mit Ubuntu bist du meist gut bedient, leider baut man in diese Distribution (meiner Meinung nach) auch immer mehr Müll ein, der das System verlangsamt.

Je nach dem, was du mit deinem Rechner machen willst, gibt es auch spezielle Linuxe.

so far


----------



## -Philipp- (6. August 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte gerne Wissen ob ich dieses Installationsvorgehen auch für Windowas XP und Ubuntu übernehmen kann.
> 
> ...


Xp wird genau so in GRUB integirert wie Vista, als Distribution würde ich dir Ubuntu empfehlen evtl. auch KUbuntu. Treiber für Grafikkarte kannst du installieren und gibt es von NVidia und ATI, bei ATI gibt es sogar einen Catalyst.


----------



## chiesie (16. September 2009)

also ahbe die instalation anders angefangen habe erst ubuntu und dann xp auf einer seperaten partition installiert ubuntu starten und dann unter ubuntu den bootloader installieren bei weiterenfragen zu ubuntu einfach HIER


----------



## s|n|s (18. September 2009)

Erst Windoof, dann Ubuntu ist einfacher. Dann kann man die Ubuntu-Installation von GRUB direkt nutzen. Klappt auch wunderbar mit Windoof 7.

Wie schon gesagt zwei Partitionen mit der Live-CD von Ubuntu einrichten.
Dann Windoof installieren, wobei man das Windoof Install zur Formatierung nach NTFS benutzen kann.
Dann Ubuntu oder ähnliches installieren. Ubuntu spielt dann den GRUB drauf und integriert Windoof darin.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. September 2009)

Ich hab schon XP installiert und möchte jetzt zusätzlich OpenSuse installieren. Dafür hab ich ne 60Gb NTFS Partition eingerichtet, kann ich da OS einfach reininstallieren oder muss ich das ganze trotzdem nochmal neu partitionieren oder reicht es die Partition nur zu formatieren?


----------



## Bauer87 (19. September 2009)

Formatieren reicht prinzipiell. Allerdings ist es ratsam, noch ne Partition mit Swap (Auslagerungsspeicher) anzulegen, um in den Ruhezustand gehen zu können. (Oder halt für Auslagerung im klassischen Sinne.) Die 60GB noch mal aufzuteilen ist aber ja kein größerer Act.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. September 2009)

Wie groß sollte die Swap Partition denn ungefähr sein?
Ich hab 4Gb Ram und möchte die 64Bit Version von OS installieren.


----------



## Bauer87 (19. September 2009)

Ram und Swap sollten in der Regel gleich groß sein. Dann passt für den Ruhezustand der ganze Ram da rein. Ansonsten reicht aber auch weniger. Sollte halt der aktive Raminhalt (exklusive Cache) reinpassen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. September 2009)

Größer is aber auch nicht schlimm, oder?


----------



## aurionkratos (20. September 2009)

Nein, aber bei 4gb ram macht es keinen Sinn, noch mehr als 4gb swap zu nehmen. Außerdem solltest du die Partition nicht NTFS formatieren, das unterstützt keine Userrechte, nimm ein Linuxdateisystem.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. September 2009)

Und wie mache ich das?


----------



## Bauer87 (20. September 2009)

Partitioniere deinen freien Platz halt in 4GiB und Rest und formatiere dann die 4GiB als Swap und den Rest mit ext3 oder ext4. Wo ist das Problem?


----------

